# Looks like no ESPN Meet



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just wanted to update everyone, as you may know I was in talked to try to get a special DBSTalk.COM tour of ESPN in Bristol, Connecticut. 

Over the past few weeks I have been in talks with ESPN to get us in, it was looking hopefull for awhile but ultimately ESPN has declined our request for now.

Usually ESPN does not give tours however I was able to represent us as an electronics group and let them know most of the people coming in would be coming from out of state. I actually had the Connecticut Department of Tourisim helping me out. 

The reason given for the decline include security concerns and the fact that a lot of construction is going on at ESPN (so that they can finish their Digital Studios)

I am very disapointed with this news, and I am still looking for a way we can get together with other DBSTalk members. If anyone has any ideas I am all ears.

BTW here is a picture I got when I went down to ESPN on Sunday. Boy how they have grown, I remember when ESPN started at the Public Access Studio I use to work at at United Cable Television in Plainville Connecticut. (I wish my front lawn looked like this)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Maybe next time.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Maybe they knew we would start bugging them about ESPN-HD, and the fact we can't get it! :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

So I guess we all just meet at Scott's house and spend the weekend---right?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Only the weekend? I thought I would hang out for a month.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I have an old muscle car that I need to store somewhere. Its seen better days and is kinda rusting out. Perhaps I can keep it there for ... a while.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

I dont know how this happened but a few years ago MY FAMILY got a tour of the facility. I mean it. The 7 of us were taken through ev ery level,floor and studio.ESPN certainly has changed thier 'tour policy' in the lastfew years.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Many broadcast facilities have tightened up their security policies since 9/11. Several station websites explicitly state that tours have been suspended.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

OK so we all meet at Scott's. But guys promise me one thing. If you break something eiter replace it or hide it well enough that Scott and his wife won't get mad until after we leave.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

So Scott, why do you want to get into ESPN so bad? I've worked there for the past 10 years as a studio technician. When I first got there, giving tours was real easy. Everything changed on 9/11. The place went into almost a lock down enviroment. The entire perminter was secured with fence. In your picture, that was the main entrance off route 229. Back then people could just drive up right off the street and go into the main entrance. You would still need an ID to get past the receptionist. Now they moved the main entrance off to a side road with a guard checking to make sure you have a parking sticker. After you park, you need to show a guard your ID and then swipe your seperate security card to open the door. Its gotten to the point where I can't even give my family a tour.
In your picture, the white trailer on the right is a control room called PCR 6. Its the EX1 that was the NASCAR remote truck. After ESPN lost NASCAR, they put it there replacing a real old trailer. That is where the crew produces NBA 2Night and some international shows.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, maybe next time. You have to remember it's Disney though 

Anyway, I heard CNN gives studio tours in Atlanta. Why can't we have a meet down there? After all, CNN was one of the stations that changed the entire cable/satellite TV industry. 

So what do you say to that?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How about the News Corporation building around your neck of the woods Raj


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *How about the News Corporation building around your neck of the woods Raj  *


We could all go to Dayside with Linda Vester... I'm sure Rupert would love to treat us to a tour of the studio


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *How about the News Corporation building around your neck of the woods Raj  *


Good point! But that's no fun, since I'll have to stay here in NYC.

I believe NBC studios in Rockefeller Ctr. still offers tours too.


----------

